# Merinol question



## xanadu (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi
I've just done my first injection of Merinol and had a real job breaking the vial of water, is that normal, there was glass everywhere! Am I doing something wrong? 
Any advice would be great.
Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Unusual for the glass to shatter but it can happen. Do the vials have a coloured spot in the neck? If they do you should snap the top off at this point. Basically you push the tip backwards away from the spot. Hope this makes sense? There should be an info leaflet in the box that either shows or describes how to open the vial.


----------

